# Teaching Mathematics in South Africa



## Johnny Numbers (May 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I'm currently a High School Math teacher working in Santo Domingo of the Dominican Republic. At the moment, I'm looking to continue my work abroad. I'm interested in working in South Africa and am inquiring about the steps required if I am to get there. I have three years worth the experience teaching Algebra, Geometry, Advanced Algebra, Trigonometry, Statistics, Discrete Mathematics, SAT Prep, Pre-Calculus, and Calculus.

To be frank, I'm a Mathematics teacher who loves Math. Math, simply put is the God's language of the universe. I love to teach Mathematics because it, in my opinion, is one of the simplest disciplines because of its consistency. Mathematics, like music, is a discipline that is in every culture, country, and language. The only difference is that it is the exact same everywhere that you would go. The symbols may be different but the very foundation of it is the same and never changing.

I also love to teach Mathematics because Mathematics has always existed. It was never created but discovered. If you really think about it, it's merely another language, another form of communication, a measurement of the impact and importance of historical and social events, a vital template of science and nature, and a description of life that brilliantly and uniquely blends together the concept of art and science.

With that being said, if anyone knows of anywhere in South Africa that is looking for a Math teacher to teach any or all of the aforementioned subjects, please let me know or send me any leads to help me along the way. Thanks.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Try the following link
Teaching Jobs Cape Town - Childcare Jobs - Gumtree Cape Town Free Classifieds


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

Johnny Numbers said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm currently a High School Math teacher working in Santo Domingo of the Dominican Republic. At the moment, I'm looking to continue my work abroad. I'm interested in working in South Africa and am inquiring about the steps required if I am to get there. I have three years worth the experience teaching Algebra, Geometry, Advanced Algebra, Trigonometry, Statistics, Discrete Mathematics, SAT Prep, Pre-Calculus, and Calculus.
> 
> ...


Hi

If you had 5 years of experience then you could apply for a Quota Work Permit, which is a work permit where you will not need a job offer initially.

As you do not yet have 5 years, you will need to apply for a General Work Permit. Key requirement here is a job offer. A further key requirememt is a SAQA (South African Qualifications Authority) certificate - this can be obtained before you have secured employment.

In terms of job search I would also suggest South Africa's #1 Job Site | CareerJunction | Better jobs. More often.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope you come right, maths and Science teachers are desperately needed in SA, especially in the Govt Schools.


----------



## Johnny Numbers (May 22, 2010)

Joaschim said:


> Hi
> 
> If you had 5 years of experience then you could apply for a Quota Work Permit, which is a work permit where you will not need a job offer initially.
> 
> ...


Thanks!



Daxk said:


> I hope you come right, maths and Science teachers are desperately needed in SA, especially in the Govt Schools.


----------



## EthenGroom (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

Goodluck! I hope you will be in South Africa soon as teachers are needed in South Africa. Especially Maths and Science teachers with as much passion as you seem to have


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

EthenGroom said:


> Hi
> 
> Goodluck! I hope you will be in South Africa soon as teachers are needed in South Africa. Especially Maths and Science teachers with as much passion as you seem to have


I agree!

I help out teaching grade 1's the basics of letters ( am not a teacher at all!)...the need for teachers is huge!


----------

